# paragraph breaks...



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

I cannot seem to place paragraph breaks in my posting, and it makes the posting difficult to read.  Even when I go back and edit the post, it doesn't accept the paragraph and line separations.  Any help?  thx.michael


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Paragraph

paragraph

It seems all right to me.  I use the wysiwyg editor in IE 6, Win2k and have no prob.

What OS, Browser and editor are you using?

egg


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2005)

Clear your browser cache and cookies.
Restart browser


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

Internet explorer, but I don't know nuthin about editors.It always worked before, but today doesn't seem to want to.I am adding a space, using the 'enter' key between each sentence, to see if it works.This is how I have always done it in the past...michael
yup, like i thought.  smashes it all together.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

ok

let's 

see

if

this

works...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

got it. thank you!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Clear your browser cache and cookies.
> Restart browser


 
Correct and proper fix noted.

I, on the other hand, cleared nothing out when MT changed over.  Why did it work for me, I wonder...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Correct and proper fix noted.
> 
> I, on the other hand, cleared nothing out when MT changed over. Why did it work for me, I wonder...


 
because you, my friend, are special!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Agreed!


----------

